# Used Murvi Morello



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know of a decent used one, budget upto £20,000.00

I know that budget will only get the old shape 2,8.

Can't seem to find a single one for sale  

Everyman and his dog seem to have used Trigano Tributes for sale, I am sick of clicking on dealers and seeing them.

Thanks

Paul.


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

We looked for two years before we got ours. Those for sale seem to be either very old or very new (new owners didn't find them suitable?). As they are all made to order and to the first owners spec they seem to hold on to them. 

We looked on Google, Auto Trader, EBay, Gumtree and Preloved almost every day.

Murvi themselves do have second hand vans for sale, so keep an eye on their site or even try having a word with them. They are very helpful and may know of one coming up for sale. They do tend to be pricey though as they refurbish them throughout.

In our experience if you do see one for sale go to see it quickly as if they are any good they sell very fast.

Good luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not much help, but all I could find link


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes you are right there's not much there.

Murvi website, a 2006 Morello 2.8 old engine, £30,000.00, bleeding hell, I am out of touch.

Paul.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

They do tend to hold their price!

You might get one of these within your budget?










:twisted:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

:lol: 
They don't hold their price that much.

They are no different to any other motorhome, a depreciating piece of metal.

Its just a matter of waiting for the correct one to come along.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm selling mine when I can get around to it. I need to get a factory paint defect (roof) sorted but work gives me little time.

Carol fancied it but wants something bigger and newer I believe.

Going in the opposite direction to you, Paul! 

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> I'm selling mine when I can get around to it. I need to get a factory paint defect (roof) sorted but work gives me little time.
> 
> Carol fancied it but wants something bigger and newer I believe.
> 
> ...


Dave, you have a PM.

Paul.


----------

